# Miki has a home



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

There is another great couple in Fountain Hills who we just met that are looking for a Maltese. Actually, they want both a male and a little girl too. They just met Miki and Miki took to them immediately and they took to him. I've checked their references and Peg and I are doing a home check tomorrow evening, which is probably just a formality since they have had Maltese previously. Unfortunately, the last one died this summer rather unexpectedly at 10 or 12 years of age.

Deb - Call me.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hurray for Miki! So glad he found a great home. :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Enjoy your new life, handsome.
xoxoxox


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Live long, and Prosper, our little one ~

[attachment=56998:Spock2.jpg]


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 23 2009, 01:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832815


> Live long, and Prosper, our little one ~
> 
> [attachment=56998:Spock2.jpg][/B]


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 23 2009, 05:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832833


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 23 2009, 01:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832815





> Live long, and Prosper, our little one ~
> 
> [attachment=56998:Spock2.jpg][/B]


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

DITTO Deb and Sophia!!!! Glad you found a good home Steve~~~~ :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations on another placement. :yahoo: You must have an empty house now.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

YEAH!!!! This is great news!!! I hope everything works out alright with your home visit and Miki can go to his new family!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Sep 23 2009, 09:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832893


> Congratulations on another placement. :yahoo: You must have an empty house now.[/B]



Very good Deb!!

When Miki is gone, we will just be down to ours for a while. However, this family is looking for a companion to Miki and I've called Edie to ask her if she can find any little Maltese girls needing rescue in CA. and we are certainly willing and able now to take a rescue or two with Peg feeling much better.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so happy that Peg is feeling much better. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Wonderful on BOTH counts. Yea Miki and Peg.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Good job, Steve. Miki enjoy your new home, and new family.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats to little Miki and to you Steve and Peg.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats...... and so happy to hear Peg is feeling better :chili: :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So glad to hear from you guys and that Peg is feeling better!!!!!!! Yes, I guess you will be needing some more fosters..... :aktion033: ....I'm just happy that Peg is doing well.


----------



## ewb and meb (Aug 10, 2009)

We were happy to hear that Ray and Doodle's old "cajun" pal from their foster home has found a permanent home. Miki will make someone a wonderful companion.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I've been a little reluctant to update you on this, but the adoption fell though. Frankly.... I am embarrassed.

I had forgotten and not disclosed to the new family that Miki has a heart murmur.

In going through his medical records to give the new family, this little factoid came rushing back... and we took him in to a different vet to have him evaluated. Stage 4 heart murmur and a enlarged heart.

This adoptive family had lost a Maltese in July due to an unknown heart problem. So all of this killed this adoption.
I messed up big time... :bysmilie: 

Then on top of this, we had suspected the vet we having been using for rescues wasn't doing a good job on the dentals he was doing for us. I think all of our rescues in the last year or so, in spite of having had a dental while staying with us, ended up having another dental at their new adoptive homes. So when we had Miki checked out again last week by our (expensive) vet, they pointed out his teeth were yet again in bad shape. :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 

Anyway... Peg just called. Miki lost **ALL** of his teeth this morning, but I guess in light of his heart murmur, the fact he has come through ok and will never ever need to be put under for a dental is a good thing.

Not sure what the future holds for this little guy... we may end up having him for the rest of his life... but he is such a cutie that I have no problem at all with this.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Steve, sorry to hear that the adoption fell through but I can understand them feeling that way. Sorry for having Miki's teeth pulled but like you say, he never has to be put under again........So glad to hear Peg is doing so well!!! Tell her to keep up the good work~~~We all are rooting for her continued sucess and good health!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 30 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835465


> Oh Steve, sorry to hear that the adoption fell through but I can understand them feeling that way. Sorry for having Miki's teeth pulled but like you say, he never has to be put under again........So glad to hear Peg is doing so well!!! Tell her to keep up the good work~~~We all are rooting for her continued sucess and good health!!!![/B]



Thanks Diane.

Peg's chemo starts tomorrow. It will be 7 weeks of chemo, followed by 1 week off with radiation some where in the middle. Then she will do 3 more shorter courses of chemo, 3 weeks on and 1 week off.

She is getting bored to death now staying home and not having a lot to do. We had replaced some cabinetry in a downstairs bath, but we had not managed to get it painted.... Well, I go home now and there are those little card paint samples as she is trying to figure out the colors.

She has also taken down several pictures we had on the wall.... she has a couple Navaho rugs and she is planning to hang these on a wall...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I bet Miki is really glad he's staying with his #1 Mom and Dad. Max and Rocky, too.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Sep 30 2009, 03:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835478


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 30 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835465





> Oh Steve, sorry to hear that the adoption fell through but I can understand them feeling that way. Sorry for having Miki's teeth pulled but like you say, he never has to be put under again........So glad to hear Peg is doing so well!!! Tell her to keep up the good work~~~We all are rooting for her continued sucess and good health!!!![/B]



Thanks Diane.

Peg's chemo starts tomorrow. It will be 7 weeks of chemo, followed by 1 week off with radiation some where in the middle. Then she will do 3 more shorter courses of chemo, 3 weeks on and 1 week off.

She is getting bored to death now staying home and not having a lot to do. We had replaced some cabinetry in a downstairs bath, but we had not managed to get it painted.... Well, I go home now and there are those little card paint samples as she is trying to figure out the colors.

She has also taken down several pictures we had on the wall.... she has a couple Navaho rugs and she is planning to hang these on a wall...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pay attention to the color samples or you may be very surprised - and sorry!

I'm sorry about Miki - these little ones just tug at your heart so and I know that we want nothing more than for them to all have wonderful homes for the rest of their lives. You and Peg both take care!

Maggie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's too bad, Steve. But Miki just might be happier in Casa Del Caca II.

Give my best to Peg, and keep us posted on her continued progress!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Sep 30 2009, 03:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835527


> Pay attention to the color samples or you may be very surprised - and sorry!
> 
> I'm sorry about Miki - these little ones just tug at your heart so and I know that we want nothing more than for them to all have wonderful homes for the rest of their lives. You and Peg both take care!
> 
> Maggie[/B]


LOL!! Hey... I ALREADY know that!! Over the last few years, we have painted a couple of rooms... only to discover that once we finished... we did not like it... so we painted again!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Sep 30 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835619


> QUOTE (maggieh @ Sep 30 2009, 03:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835527





> Pay attention to the color samples or you may be very surprised - and sorry!
> 
> I'm sorry about Miki - these little ones just tug at your heart so and I know that we want nothing more than for them to all have wonderful homes for the rest of their lives. You and Peg both take care!
> 
> Maggie[/B]


LOL!! Hey... I ALREADY know that!! Over the last few years, we have painted a couple of rooms... only to discover that once we finished... we did not like it... so we painted again!
[/B][/QUOTE]

been there done that - currently our bedroom and hallway have 4-5 different hues of blues and browns on them as we try to decide which is best so we don't have to repaint! I am so sorry to hear that Miki's adoption fell through but its always for the best (secretly I think he wanted to stay so he was sure to help you forget about his little heart!).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry about Miki but don't beat yourself up over it. Like you haven't had enough on your plate? I think it was meant to be. You were thinking it was going to get a little lonely. Apparently Miki read your post and said "I'm not going anywhere. I've already gotten the best parents, why leave?"  Give my best to Peg. She's an amazing woman and you're not so bad yourself. :rofl: Thoughts and prayers still with you.


----------

